# Pop tab chainmail



## ellilis (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I just found a new cheap craft to make... Anyone else do this? I used to make bracelets and belts, this one is new to me


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2014)

i've seen full shirt mail made out of those, and my ex used to make belts and stuff out of them. definitely could make some crazy stuff out of it!


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 27, 2014)

Rad! I met some kid in Frisco that made and sold these as strainers for pasta and stuff.. I bet you could do a lot


----------



## ellilis (Feb 27, 2014)

Full shirt? Wow, way to do it better. Did it hold up well? Tabs are a surprisingly versatile/useful little things, I'd bet I could make a bag or purse out of em too...


----------



## ellilis (Feb 27, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> Rad! I met some kid in Frisco that made and sold these as strainers for pasta and stuff.. I bet you could do a lot


Pasta strainer was not even on the radar! Love it


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, when I see those I don't really think about pasta. You could definitely make some purses or something, a cage for a pet rock or frog.. depending on how strong it is you could take the strainer idea and make a huge one, then throw it in a river and try to catch some fish.....


----------



## ellilis (Feb 27, 2014)

Better get to drinkin, gonna need a lot of these...


----------



## Thorne (Feb 27, 2014)

I make regular chainmail and that is a good idea. Looks totally awesome.


----------



## MEOW (Feb 28, 2014)

a friend of mines girlfriend has a bunch of those on her jacket instead of studs. it looks pretty rad


----------



## Joni (Feb 28, 2014)

i miss the large steel reserve pop tabs. i used to be able to bend one in half and press into the back of a bottle cap. originally i wanted to make my hoodie have pop bottle cap platingg. i was/am no where near enough of a lush to drink that much be
er. ^.^ so i ended up with a dozen or so bottle caps afixed to my hoodie pocket. gosh that method works so well that i went through 3 hoodies and there still holding strong.

sorry about off topic but it was too temptimg...


----------



## Erable (Feb 28, 2014)

ellilis said:


> I think I just found a new cheap craft to make... Anyone else do this? I used to make bracelets and belts, this one is new to me


Cool! I like the patterning too!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 2, 2015)

This is pretty awesome. I might start doing this as a hobby!


----------

